#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  rookverbod zeer nadelig voor ons !!!!!

## thesoundfeestmuziek

Sinds het rookverbod hebben wij te maken met een vervelend verschijnsel,nml:
Steeds zie je mensen verdwijnen naar buiten om te roken en ik maak het mee dat je rond 23.00 uur ineens met een halve zaal zit (ik doe voornamelijk familiefeesten en bruiloften ,vandaar)
Een paar keer per avond moet ik steeds weer iets verzinnen om de mensen naar binnen te krijgen.
Gisteren hoorde ik van een uitbater van een partycentrum dat er bij een bruiloft een paar weken geleden de helft van de mensen buiten stond te roken en de live band wilde opstappen want die had er genoeg van om voor een halve zaal te spelen.
Ik ga de mensen dan in een kring zetten en laat ze mee bleren met bv lee towers.
Hoe lossen jullie dit op ?????

----------


## sis

Klopt helemaal,
Ik had vrijdag een bruiloft , tijdens de polonaise gingen ze lekker na elkaar naar buiten om te gaan roken , daar sta je dan  :Mad:  
Afgelopen met de polonaise 
sis

----------


## Robert H

Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik bovenstaand rampscenario wel verwacht had, maar geheel tot mijn verbazing valt het wel mee. Uiteraard zie je wel effect, maar ik had de gevolgen voor de feestende dansvloer erger ingeschat.

Niet alleen bij bruiloften, maar ook in de feesttenten en discotheken lijkt de leegloop mee te vallen. Het enige waar we sinds 1 juli rekening mee moeten houden is dat we na een pauze de boel weer vol moeten spelen. Dit geldt zowel voor de bruiloften al voor de grotere klussen. In feesttenten komt de boel pas na 1 á 2 nummers weer vol op gang, terwijl het voorheen na 1 minuut al wel weer losging. We hebben onze setlist hier maar een beetje op aangepast. We beginnen niet meer elke set met zo'n "stoer" nummer (U2-dingetje of een kwalitatief *kuch* hoogstaand openingsnummer) maar gooien er eerst even twee vloervullertjes tegenaan. Werkt prima...

Iets waar we wel tegenop zien komt voort uit het feit dat bij ons in de band iedereen rookt, op de zangeres en geluidsman na. In veel kleedkamers mag ook niet gerookt worden en buiten wordt het inmiddels al wat kouder. Afgelopen weekend werd al snel duidelijk dat één item de komende maanden erg belangrijk wordt tijdens optredens: Een warme jas! Ik liep een paar keer in een onbewaakt moment met m'n bezwete t-shirt naar buiten met een sigaretje. Dat moet je volgens mij snel afleren, anders komt er een keer een dag dat een optreden afgezegd moet worden wegens een doodziek bandlid  :Frown:

----------


## Gast1401081

we hebben al weddenschappen lopen over het percentage dat het aantal longontstekingen stijgt, dit winter. 

Ik zelf gok op een 240 % stijging...

----------


## ljanton

Nou, maar ik denk dat het wel beter is voor de apparatuur,rookvrij, of zie ik dit  verkeerd?  :Big Grin:  

Greetzz Ljanton

----------


## djsunnyday

> Nou, maar ik denk dat het wel beter is voor de apparatuur,rookvrij, of zie ik dit  verkeerd?  
> 
> Greetzz Ljanton




Helemaal mee eens!.. 

En als je er leuk op inspeelt.. dan draai je toch het laaste rondje of houdoe en bedankt ole ole.. 

Wilt u uw 50 jarige bestaan ook nog door laten gaan? Stop met roken!. en kom naar binnen

Mag ik hier roken? :Confused:

----------


## J.S. Coolen

hoe vaak hebben we dit al gehoord?

Met de komst van de cd is de toekomst van de dj afgelopen, met de komst van de alcolhol wet zijn de feesten niet meer leuk etc etc etc.

En telkens weer is er toch een groep mensen die het wel lukt. Dus zie het gewoon als een nieuwe uitdaging....

----------


## Roeltej

Weinig problemen met roodverbod hoor, vind het wel lekker... Je kleren meuren tenminste niet meer zo erg na avondje plaatjes opzetten.

Van leegloop door roken ook weinig last, tuurlijk heb je wel wat mensen die gaan roken, maar geen hele bevolkingsgroepen tegelijk. Zaaltjes blijven goed vol. 

Zou het soms te maken hebben met de dj/band die er aan het spelen is ?  :Wink: 


Wel irri nu, de wc's stinken naar rook... schijnbaar zijn sommige mensen zo triest dat ze zich maar opsluiten op de wc om daar maar te gaan roken...

----------


## showband

lekker belangrijk dat rookverbod.

Als mensen buiten willen roken is dat prima. Al staat er maar een persoon in de zaal. Spelen doe ik met net zoveel plezier.  :Smile: 

Nooit veel opgehad met die rokers die vonden dat het alleen gezellig kan zijn als zij de lucht mogen vervuilen. Dus nu kun je eindelijk voor de gezellige en sociale mensen spelen.  :Wink:  Ruimt lekker op! Als ze nu ook strenger aan alcoholmisbruik gaan werken zijn al die vervelende bezopen gasten straks misschien ook opgehoepelt. Nu is het pas gezellig als er een paar meter bier naar binnen gaat. IJzeren wet. Liefst alvast in-dronken in een bierkeet vooraf, zodat je tenminste goedkoop je avond niet bewust mee maakt "zoals het hoort".

Wie weet leert Nederland wel eens feesten in plaats van tanken en roken.
Ooit wel eens een zuid amerikaans feest gezien? Vanaf 5 uur hartstikke gezellig en gewoon twaalf uur door dansen terwijl de overgrote meerderheid nuchter naar huis gaat....  :EEK!: 

Tot die tijd speel ik mijn set met liefde voor die ene aanwezige persoon die niet sociaal gehandicapt is. De mannen worden van de mietjes gescheiden.  :Cool:

----------


## Gast1401081

> lekker belangrijk dat rookverbod.
> 
> Als mensen buiten willen roken is dat prima. Al staat er maar een persoon in de zaal. Spelen doe ik met net zoveel plezier. 
> 
> Nooit veel opgehad met die rokers die vonden dat het alleen gezellig kan zijn als zij de lucht mogen vervuilen. Dus nu kun je eindelijk voor de gezellige en sociale mensen spelen.  Ruimt lekker op! Als ze nu ook strenger aan alcoholmisbruik gaan werken zijn al die vervelende bezopen gasten straks misschien ook opgehoepelt. Nu is het pas gezellig als er een paar meter bier naar binnen gaat. IJzeren wet. Liefst alvast in-dronken in een bierkeet vooraf, zodat je tenminste goedkoop je avond niet bewust mee maakt "zoals het hoort".
> 
> Wie weet leert Nederland wel eens feesten in plaats van tanken en roken.
> Ooit wel eens een zuid amerikaans feest gezien? Vanaf 5 uur hartstikke gezellig en gewoon twaalf uur door dansen terwijl de overgrote meerderheid nuchter naar huis gaat.... 
> 
> Tot die tijd speel ik mijn set met liefde voor die ene aanwezige persoon die niet sociaal gehandicapt is. De mannen worden van de mietjes gescheiden.



ben blij dat ik op dit forum nog mag roken...

----------


## vasco

> Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik bovenstaand rampscenario wel verwacht had, maar geheel tot mijn verbazing valt het wel mee. Uiteraard zie je wel effect, maar ik had de gevolgen voor de feestende dansvloer erger ingeschat.



Ik had hetzelfde maar inderdaad het is helemaal tegen de verwachting in. En in theaters mocht je toch al niet in de zaal roken dus daar verandert niets.

----------


## som

kwestie van gewenning,
direct na de vakantie was er idd wat leegloop in de tenten,
afgelopen vrijdag (12-09) gestaan in een tent ,toen had ik de indruk dat er al veel minder rokers naar buiten gingen.
het wachten is nu ook op de groep die wegbleef vanwege de rokers,
ik denk dat het op langere termijn een voordeel biedt.

----------


## Intamin_AG

Ik heb der wening moeite mee hoor  :Smile:  gaat de ene groep roken draai je toch voor de volgende? 

Ik wordt toch wel betaalt dus of ik nou voor een zaal van 100 man sta of voor een zaal van 20. Mijn best doe ik toch wel. Tis wat minder leuk maar nou en?

Verleden week ging de hele zaal opeens naar buiten om teroken.. Echt gewoon de hele zaal en ze zijn bijna een uur weg gebleven..

Lekker cdtje opgezet en ff met de barkeepsters staan auwezeiken..

Je doet er toch niets aan. Dus druk maken heeft geen zin.

----------


## Dave

Het grootste nadeel wat ik tot nu toe heb ervaren is dat de hazer een standje harder moet om een mooie haze te krijgen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Zeker in de kleinere kroegen hoefde ik het ding eerder niet eens aan te zetten, er werd genoeg gerookt.

Het is al gezegd: Het is even wennen voor iedereen, zeker nu langzaam de koudere periode er weer aankomt. Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat het gebrek aan sigarettenrook me niet echt opvalt, totdat ik thuis m'n kleding uittrek, of de aanhanger de dag na het optreden opentrek. De bier/zweet-lucht begint nu te overheersen :Big Grin:

----------


## frodolight visuals

Nog even een klein nadeel!!!

Waneer bands of acts vragen geen rookmachine te gebruiken vondt ik dat niet zo heel erg want mensen rookte toch altijd, maar sinds dat rookverbod kan ik geen gebruik maken van de rook... hmm dan maar hopen dat het een stoffige zaal is hahaha..

Maar eh jullie hebben het nu over drive in shows en band die balen maar wat dacht je van de lichttechnicus.. vinden wij ook niet zo leuk hoor om het licht te moeten doen voor een lege zaal..

maar ja wij zijn ook afhankelijk van de dj, act of band want als die slecht zijn kunnen wij ook niets..
Thats rock & roll :Cool:

----------


## R. den Ridder

Als handhaver kan ik wel zeggen dat het aantal geluidsklachten sinds het rookverbod flink is toegenomen. 

vooral de studentencafés laten hun duur aangelegde sluisdeur openstaan of hangen een luidspreker buiten, en als de buurman er iets van zegt is het: "dat ligt aan den Haag en we moeten nu wel buiten muziek hebben"
Dat de kroegbazen hieraan meewerken helpt ook niet echt die verstokte roker weer snel mee mee naar binnen te krijgen.

----------


## Robert H

Toevallig dat jullie over de hazer beginnen. Afgelopen zaterdag maakten wij voor het eerst kennis met een "nieuw" fenomeen. Ik hoop serieus niet dat dit de trend gaat worden in de zalen/discotheken:

Toen onze lichtman de hazer aanzette, kwam meteen de zaalhouder aanstormen; Omdat er toch niet meer gerookt werd, had hij besloten om ook tijdens openingstijden z'n rookmelders aan te zetten. Op zich een logische gedachte, want voor hem is het simpelweg meer veiligheid terwijl er geen nadelen aan kleven. Voor hem, althans...

Een lichtshow zonder hazer én zonder sigarettenrook. Dat is dus echt geen gezicht. Van onze 250W moving heads bleef op een afstandje niet veel over dan 10 gekleurde stipjes. Binnenkort toch maar effe achter een lading Synchrolites aan ;-)

----------


## deurklink

> Toevallig dat jullie over de hazer beginnen. Afgelopen zaterdag maakten wij voor het eerst kennis met een "nieuw" fenomeen. Ik hoop serieus niet dat dit de trend gaat worden in de zalen/discotheken:
> 
> Toen onze lichtman de hazer aanzette, kwam meteen de zaalhouder aanstormen; Omdat er toch niet meer gerookt werd, had hij besloten om ook tijdens openingstijden z'n rookmelders aan te zetten. Op zich een logische gedachte, want voor hem is het simpelweg meer veiligheid terwijl er geen nadelen aan kleven. Voor hem, althans...
> 
> Een lichtshow zonder hazer én zonder sigarettenrook. Dat is dus echt geen gezicht. Van onze 250W moving heads bleef op een afstandje niet veel over dan 10 gekleurde stipjes. Binnenkort toch maar effe achter een lading Synchrolites aan ;-)



Het lijkt me sowieso een goede gewoonte om te vragen of de rookmelders uit staan!!! (in het theater is dit een standaard vraag!!)

Hoop wel trouwens op lekkere geurtjes voor in de rookmachine!! Of een geur dispenser in kroegen/disco. Mensen die nog nooit van deoderant hebben gehoord ruik je een stuk beter nu! Zelfde geld voor anale ontluchtingen..

----------


## Dave

> Toen onze lichtman de hazer aanzette, kwam meteen de zaalhouder aanstormen; Omdat er toch niet meer gerookt werd, had hij besloten om ook tijdens openingstijden z'n rookmelders aan te zetten. Op zich een logische gedachte, want voor hem is het simpelweg meer veiligheid terwijl er geen nadelen aan kleven. Voor hem, althans...



Dit soort problemen verwacht ik ook te gaan krijgen. Er is geen noodzaak meer om bij brandmeldinstallaties rekening te houden met het feit dat er gerookt wordt. Dat betekent dus overal optische melders, behalve in de keuken. Dan kun je inderdaad je licht wel thuis laten. Of de installatie moet tijdelijk uitgeschakeld kunnen worden. 

Even terzijde: Ik kijk bij een zaal altijd goed of er rookmelders hangen. Als dat zo is: even overleggen met de zaaleigenaar. Voor je het weet staat de brandweer op de stoep met bijbehorende trammelant.

----------


## showband

> Als handhaver kan ik wel zeggen dat het aantal geluidsklachten sinds het rookverbod flink is toegenomen.



iets wat mijn mening dat rokers extra onderstreept. Die gasten mogen van mij best thuis blijven. Dan maar twee man publiek. Dat zijn dan wel de mensen waar je het sowiso al voor deed.

De waarde van "roken komen we samen wel uit" blijft telkens in de praktijk terug te vallen op. "rokers doen waar zij zin in hebben en de rest zakt maar in de stront". Alle andere geluiden zijn gelijk een aanval op de grondwetten.   :Cool: 

Alleen de titel van deze thread al. Rokers praten op een of andere manier steeds over "ons" terwijl ze zelf geen centimeter samen willen werken. (4 posts, wat een samenwerker op dit forum alleen al)

Nou beste "the sound feestmuziek". Je praat zeker niet voor iedereen. De meeste mensen gaan gewoon door met hun toko te bestieren. En als je jouw zaak aan rokers hebt opgehangen dan heb je een zeer eendimensionaal bedrijfsmodel. Die zal dezelfde kant op gaan als de compactcasette en de dodo.

We vergeten ook even dat de horeca gewoon een periode van een aantal jaren heeft gehad om "zelfregulatie"  te doen. Rokers hebben gewoon elke poging daartoe geblokkeerd en staan nu te liever een hele horecagelegenheid zijn vergunning op losse schroeven te zetten dan dat ze buiten even normaal doen. 
Ik heb sterk het idee dat rokers gewoon als actiemiddel de hele horeca wil gijzelen. "ik geen peuk, dan jij geen zaak" en vette boetes van de politie willen uitlokken want hoe meer horeca nu snel failliet gaat, des te meer kans om "zie je wel"  je roepen.  :Mad: 

Deze thread is weer zo een oproep met een klank die meer bij een stakingen en revolutie hoort. Zeker niet bij een verschijnsel wat letterlijk jaren geleden is aangekondigd. Een regel die in vele landen gewoon werkt en nu hier een paar maandjes oud is.

Kortom ik hou van rokers op een of andere manier nog steeds een vieze smaak in de mond.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

nounounounou....

a de vergunning is niet afhankeljk van het rookverbod, alhoewel HorecaNederland daar best op inspeelt staat dit niet als straf / sanctie in de Tabakswet..
b de kleinere kroegen zien hun omzet ineens met enorme percentages teruglopen. Help jij ze uit de bijstand?

en inderdaad, de rookvrije cafe's die er al waren voor 1 juli hebben zich erg goed staande weten te houden...

----------


## Outline

Hij bedoelde meer de geluidsoverlast veroorzaakt door rokers die buiten staan. In dit magische land wordt de uitbater daar natuurlijk weer voor aangepakt....

----------


## JustME125

> ...wat dacht je van de lichttechnicus.. vinden wij ook niet zo leuk hoor om het licht te moeten doen voor een lege zaal..



Weet je wat ik veel erger vind...dat ik voor mijn peuk naar buiten moet. Iemand met een normale baan heeft na 2 uur werken 15 minuten pauze. Als ik een avond een band doe is dat geen punt. Set van n uur en dan ff pauze en dan de volgende set enz....

Maar wanneer ik op een of ander feestje sta van 10 tot 4, in mijn eentje dan is "ff gaan roken na 2 uur werken" dr niet bij hoor. Baal dr behoorlijk van, en mijn baas baalt dr behoorlijk van dat ik dan de lichttafel lock en toch ff 10 minute "alleen" (lees: onder toezicht van een bekende) achterlaat. Tijdens een bouw of breek dag trek ik me zowiezo niet zoveel van het rookverbod aan, vooral in tenten en dergelijken niet.

Maar das mijn mening als roker. Ik vraag me af wanneer ze koffie drinkers aan gaan pakken. Veel koffie is immers ook slecht, en t is ook een verslaving.

----------


## berolios

> ....Tijdens een bouw of breek dag trek ik me zowiezo niet zoveel van het rookverbod aan, vooral in tenten en dergelijken niet...



Van het verbod hoef je je van mij niks aan te trekken, als je je maar iets van je collega's aantrekt... dat is dan veel belangrijker. Persoonlijk heb ik het meeste last van rook als dat een paar sigaretten vlak onder mijn neus zijn... vooral dus onder een bouw of breek... heel raar. Een keer Tommy gebouwd in Belgie en daar werd er door de rest van de crew een soort van estafette-rook gehouden, zo leek het wel... de ene was klaar en de ander stak de zijne op... daar heb ik zonder gekheid een week lang last van gehad. Terwijl ik in een kroeg daar gemiddeld genomen 'maar' een of twee dagen last van had... terwijl de dichtheid stukken minder was.

Wat ik ontzettend vervelend vind is als er in de trailer gerookt wordt... dan krijgt de beste man/ vrouw ook van mij dan ook vrijwel onmiddelijk het verzoek dat niet te doen. In principe geld er voor mij: NIET roken in de trailer... zowel niet door stagehands als techneuten. Is eigenlijk nog nooit door iemand een echt probleem van gemaakt... was trouwens ook al zo voor het rookverbod!

Over het algemeen probeer ik niet direct te gaan zeuren of klagen, maar effe een ander werkje op een andere plek te doen of zo. Maar als het echt vervelend wordt zeg ik er wat van en is dat meestal ook geen probleem. Ik denk dat als mijn collega's merken dat ik er zo weinig mogelijk van probeer te zeggen, dat ze dan ook veel eerder geneigd zijn zich aan te passen als ik een keer wel iets zeg. Het is een kwestie van geven en nemen... hoewel het zeer strikt genomen een overdekte werkplek is... waar dus niet gerookt mag worden  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool: ! Maar ook dit was ook al voor het rookverbod !!


Ik vind het rookverbod in de horeca helemaal geweldig... waar ik vroeger steevast op maandag en dinsdag na een paar dagen klussen hoofdpijn had en nogal brak was, valt dat tegenwoordig allemaal ontzettend mee. Ik ben ook wel 'betere' klussen gaan doen, maar wijt dit toch ook voor een groot deel aan het rookverbod.

Al met al zag ik zowieso al een trend waarin er minder gerookt werd en er ook flexibeler met het aanpassen aan niet-rokers werd omgegaan... wat dat betreft past deze maatregel er wel goed in. Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat het overgrote merendeel van het publiek alsook de technici blij is met deze maatregel. Er zullen altijd mensen blijven die hier anders tegenaan kijken en dat is natuurlijk hun goed recht. Er werd al aangegeven dat de leegloop erg meevalt en dat het verbod zelfs op de meest notoire rook-evenementen (bijv feest-tenten) wordt gerespecteerd. Ik denk dat we over een jaar niet meer beter weten en er voldoende handige initiatieven zijn ontstaan om ook die groep hardnekkige rokers voldoende mogelijkheden te bieden.

----------


## showband

> a de vergunning is niet afhankeljk van het rookverbod, alhoewel HorecaNederland daar best op inspeelt staat dit niet als straf / sanctie in de Tabakswet..



de vergunning is wel afhankelijk van de overlast op straat naar de buren.
Als recalcitrante rokers nu hun gram halen door daar net zo veel herrie te maken tot de kroeg helemaal kan sluiten dan hebben ze snel hun zin.





> b de kleinere kroegen zien hun omzet ineens met enorme percentages teruglopen. Help jij ze uit de bijstand?



kleine kroegen hebben al gezegd dat dat komt door.

1) mijn omzet loopt terug door niet roken. Als je dat oplost kan ik doorbestaan.
2) mijn omzet loopt terug door de sportkantines. Als je dat oplost kan ik doorbestaan.
2) mijn omzet loopt terug omdat de inkoopprijs van drank bij mij hoger is dan bij albert heijn. Als je dat oplost kan ik doorbestaan.
4) mijn omzet loopt terug door indrinkketen. Als je dat oplost kan ik doorbestaan.
5) mijn omzet loopt terug omdat de sluitingstijden nergens over gaan. Als je dat oplost kan ik doorbestaan.
6) mijn omzet loopt terug door de resessie.
7) mijn omzet loopt terug omdat de jongeren weinig drinken doordat ze stijf staan van de drugs. Als je dat oplost kan ik doorbestaan.
8) mijn omzet loopt terug omdat overal maar braderieen en festivals worden georganiseerd. Als je dat oplost kan ik doorbestaan.
9) mijn omzet loopt terug want het is zo onveilig op straat. Als je dat oplost kan ik doorbestaan.
10) er zijn veel te veel grote sportevenenmenten op TV. Dan blijven mensen thuis. Als je dat oplost kan ik doorbestaan.
11) het is te mooi weer of te slecht weer de laatste tijd. Mesnsen blijven daarom thuis.
12) je kan nergens meer gratis parkeren....
13) er zijn teveel vergunningen afgegeven...
14) er wonen teveel buitenlanders die gaan niet naar de kroeg...
15)  enz enz nez

ik geloof persoonlijk in reden 6 en het feit dat horeca zich door brouwerijen tot de nek vol laten sponsoren zonder nadenken. Ook hoor je nooit eens als reden dat buurtkroegen een vergrijst publiek trekken die langzamerhand niet meer zo vaak de deur uit gaan. Dat jongeren liever naar grotere discotheken, grote festivals en grand cafe´s gaan in plaats van die kroeg op de hoek. Kortom er bestaat ook zoiets als de tijdgeest. Toen ik klein was waren er in mijn wijk al 5 jongerenkelders die bij parochiegebouwen hoorde. Ik weet nog steeds dat de horeca steen en been klaagde dat zoiets bestond want daardoor hadden zij niet genoeg omzet.
Als die zaaltjes zijn weg... en nu komt het door wat anders.

Hoe deden kroegen dat in de tijd dat jan met de pet niet rookte? Konden wij ooit stappen voordat electrische versterking was uitgevonden? Het hoogtepunt van de engelse pubtijd was toen alles 10 uur dichtging en kinderen onder de 18 niets mochten drinken en roken.... Dat is dus ***sonmogelijk?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Dat gelul dat het rookverbod de oorzaak van terugloop in de horeca is wil ik best endorsen. Maar dan moeten ze de andere 5 standaard redenen even een jaartje niet als "enige reden" bijven noemen  :Wink:

----------


## @lex

> Afgelopen weekend werd al snel duidelijk dat één item de komende maanden erg belangrijk wordt tijdens optredens: Een warme jas! Ik liep een paar keer in een onbewaakt moment met m'n bezwete t-shirt naar buiten met een sigaretje. Dat moet je volgens mij snel afleren, anders komt er een keer een dag dat een optreden afgezegd moet worden wegens een doodziek bandlid




Ehm, je loopt sowieso het risico dat een hele tour opgezegd kan worden wegens een doodziek, rokend bandlid, alleen niet omdat hij een verkoudheid heeft...

Keihard, maar wel de mogelijke waarheid.

Gr, @lex

----------


## Stoney3K

> Hij bedoelde meer de geluidsoverlast veroorzaakt door rokers die buiten staan. In dit magische land wordt de uitbater daar natuurlijk weer voor aangepakt....



Nog hypocrieter: Ik ben sinds een paar weken bij een nieuw podium aan de slag waar de crew op klus niet mag drinken. Op zich te begrijpen, want je crew mag zeker een beetje representatief overkomen op de bezoekers. Maar wat gebeurt er nou... 80% van ons (ondergetekende niet) rookt en gaat dus als een "leuk" kliekje buiten voor de ingang staan paffen... komt dat dan wel representatief over?

----------


## ljanton

Nou we kunnen er allemaal lang of kort over praten zoals ze wel eens
in het parlement doen, maar roker of niet, het blijft je eigen keuze
en daarvoor respecteer ik iedereen. Ik laat iedereen geloven/doen/roken/drinken/... wat ze willen. Representatief of niet. 
Even wat anders; wat binnen roken betreft, iemand is bij ons op 
het werk vorige week gepakt door het overtreden van deze wet en 
kreeg 9000 eurie boete :Frown: 
En neen ik heb geen 0 teveel getypt het is negen duizend euro.

Groetjes ljanton

----------


## Gast1401081

> de vergunning is wel afhankelijk van de overlast op straat naar de buren.
> Als recalcitrante rokers nu hun gram halen door daar net zo veel herrie te maken tot de kroeg helemaal kan sluiten dan hebben ze snel hun zin.
> 
> 
> kleine kroegen hebben al gezegd dat dat komt door.
> 
> 1) mijn omzet loopt terug door niet roken. Als je dat oplost kan ik doorbestaan.
> 2) mijn omzet loopt terug door de sportkantines. Als je dat oplost kan ik doorbestaan.
> 2) mijn omzet loopt terug omdat de inkoopprijs van drank bij mij hoger is dan bij albert heijn. Als je dat oplost kan ik doorbestaan.
> ...



zal best... de bijstand betalen we immers met zn allen, jij ook dus....

maarehm,  ik ben blij dat ik op dit forum nog mag roken..Terwijl de eerste rookvrije cafe's (van voor 1 juli) nu alweer in de bijstand zitten...

----------


## showband

er zijn hier in zuid holland *in de periode dat je gewoon mocht roken* elk jaar tientallen cafe's geopend. en tientallen cafe's weer failliet gegaan.
Achter de schermen verwisseld bijna elk cafe hier gemiddeld om de 4 a 5 jaar van eigenaar. Strandtenten waar je nu nog steeds grotendeels kunt roken gaan zelfs meestal een jaar mee....

En eerlijk gezegd als alle cafe's faiiliet gaan. Dan weet ik wel heel zeker dat de uitgaanders weer naar een andere uitspanning gaan. Lounge, pasar malams, milan-ontmoetingen, theaters voor mijn part museumrestaurants. De werkgelegenheid in deze sector blijft maar zal steeds verschuiven. Bruine cafe's werden grand cafe's, amsterdamse kroegen werden muziekcafe's. Ineens heb je theatercafe's en standup cafe's maar waar zijn de voetbalcafe's en dartcafe's aan het verdwijnen?

Het argument dat mensen nu de hele dag thuis gaan zitten en niemand meer ontmoeten omdat ze dat niet met een sigaret in de hand kunnen doen is echt van een niveau nul. Kijk eens om je heen in andere landen. En met rokers heb ik net zoveel compassie als zij al 43 jaar met mij hebben gehad.  :Smile:

----------


## R. den Ridder

Beste outline...

Even een stukje uit het activiteitenbesluit:
[FONT=Arial][LEFT]_1. Bij het bepalen van de geluidsniveaus, bedoeld in de artikelen 2.17, 2.19 en 2.20, blijft buiten beschouwing:_
_a. het stemgeluid van personen op een onverwarmd en onoverdekt terrein, dat onderdeel is van de inrichting, tenzij dit terrein kan worden aangemerkt als een binnenterrein;_

Als een cafebaas dus inderdaad rookplekken en halve overdekte terrassen gaat inrichten, met speakers buiten, is hij zelf verantwoordelijk.. 
Als een roker er zelf voor kiest zijn longen op het spel te zetten in de frisse, rookplekvrije, buitenlucht, dan doen we er niets aan. [/LEFT]
[/FONT]

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Maar das mijn mening als roker. Ik vraag me af wanneer ze koffie drinkers aan gaan pakken. Veel koffie is immers ook slecht, en t is ook een verslaving.



Ik heb nog nooit passieve -/meekoffiedrinkers horen klagen hierover.  :Big Grin: 

Ik als niet-roker heb nooit geklaagd over een peukje op de vloer tijdens bouw- / breek. Wel de ventilatie aan, zodat de rook wegtrekt en niet vlak voor de zaal opengaat en de stoom nog in het plafond hangt. En de as in de asbak, niet op de vloer. Alleen het discowerk is beter geworden: geen kleine oogjes van de rookwalm waar geen rookdoos tegen opkan en de volgende dag wordt je niet misselijk wakker van de fantastische odeur van je werkkleding van die nacht.  :Smile:

----------


## showband

een van de persberichten die niet overgenomen wordt:
VWA | Luchtkwaliteit in horeca aanzienlijk verbeterd na invoering rookverbod
 :Smile: 

(die van de boetes en de scheldpartijen wel)

----------


## showband

van de site van de koninklijke horeca nederland:
*
voorbeeld van het "verzet" tegen rookverboden:*
   ___________________________________________
Persbericht 27 juni 2008          
Koninklijk Horeca Nederland ziet af van rechtszaak        
Roken in feesttenten van de baan 

-in een door het ministerie op 23 mei jl. verstuurde handleiding werd de mogelijkheid geboden dat in feesttenten wèl gerookt mocht worden.

Voor Koninklijk Horeca Nederland was dit onacceptabel. Lodewijk van der Grinten, directeur van Koninklijk Horeca Nederland: "Als in de reguliere horeca niet gerookt mag worden, dan natuurlijk ook niet in feest- en festivaltenten. Gelijke monniken, gelijke kappen. Gelukkig heeft de minister dit ook ingezien en gelden voor tenten dezelfde regels als voor de horeca.-
  ___________________________________________

*En over het rookverbod in het algemeen:*


In het buitenland is al veel ervaring opgedaan met rookvrije horeca. De belangrijkste ervaringen tot nu toe:

    * Een rookverbod heeft vooral effect op de omzet van de natte horeca, dus cafés en discotheken. In restaurants daalt de afzet van desserts en koffie
    * Direct na de invoering kan de omzet gedurende een half tot een heel jaar scherp dalen. Na deze gewenningstijd stijgt de omzet weer terug naar het oude niveau of iets eronder
    * Een deel van de rokers keert de horeca de rug toe of consumeert daar minder, maar dit wordt na verloop van tijd deels gecompenseerd door niet-rokers die dan meer naar de horeca gaan
    * Vrijwel overal gingen bedrijven failliet. Vaak gaat het dan om óf toch al marginaal draaiende bedrijven (zoals op het Ierse platteland) óf om starters die de omzetdip niet overleefden omdat ze tot de top gefinancierd waren
    * Vrijwel overal ontstaat een forse behoefte aan buitenverblijven om te roken. In warmere streken zoals het Italië of Californië is dat geen probleem maar in koudere en nattere landen zetten ondernemers overal overkappingen en dergelijke op om rokers te kunnen blijven ontvangen. In Ierland leidde dit ertoe dat het caféleven zich soms verplaatste naar bijna geheel overkapte beer gardens
    * Rokers vinden samen voor de deur roken absoluut niet ongezellig. Integendeel, er ontstaat direct een gevoel van solidariteit en daarmee contact. In Engeland heet dit smirten: smoke and flirt! Ook in Nederland begint dit begrip door te dringen; maak van smirten uw belangrijkste product!
    * Niet in alle landen worden rookverboden even goed nageleefd: in België, Duitsland en Spanje wordt er de hand mee gelicht
    * Buiten ontstaat meer overlast, zowel door pratende mensen die buiten staan te roken als door zwerfafval m.n. peuken. Zorg voor een afvalbak buiten en goede, windvaste asbakken
    * De Engelse pubs kampen namelijk met een nieuw probleem sinds het rookverbod van vorig jaar (2007). Tot dan  verdoezelde rook de onsmakelijke geur van verschraald bier, zweet en andere stank. Mocht dit ook in uw bedrijf gebeuren dan kunt u dit met een lekker geurtje bestrijden.

Het blijkt ook dat bedrijven die het rookverbod gewoon op zich af laten komen en niets doen, het hardst getroffen worden, bv. door een lagere omzet.

De kans is groot dat uw omzet, zeker in de natte sector, de eerste maanden een dip zal laten zien. Afgaande op de ervaringen uit het buitenland zal dit tijdelijk zijn. U zult er echter wel rekening mee moeten houden dat u een aantal maanden met verlies zult moeten werken.

----------


## world sound

Wij hebben gewoon ons verhuur progamma aangepast en werken sinds kort samen met een partyservice zodat mensen gewoon thuis hun feestje kunnen houden.
Wij bieden nu complete paketten aan met tent ,verwarming, bediening,drank,eten en natuurlijklicht en geluid.
Wij hebben hiertoe besloten omdat we steeds vaker bij mensen thuis waren en hier dus een paar bedrijven bezig waren en dan is het lastig afspraken te maken.

merken meer mensen dat er meer feesten thuis worden gehouden ?

----------


## SPS

> Wij hebben gewoon ons verhuur progamma aangepast en werken sinds kort samen met een partyservice zodat mensen gewoon thuis hun feestje kunnen houden.
> Wij bieden nu complete paketten aan met tent ,verwarming, bediening,drank,eten en natuurlijklicht en geluid.
> Wij hebben hiertoe besloten omdat we steeds vaker bij mensen thuis waren en hier dus een paar bedrijven bezig waren en dan is het lastig afspraken te maken.
> 
> merken meer mensen dat er meer feesten thuis worden gehouden ?



Het lijkt mij, dat als je bediening aanbied (dus mensen die er hun boterhammetje staan te verdienen), je ook daar dus met een rookverbod te maken zult hebben.
Ik vind dat vergelijkbaar met een feesttent van een voetbalvereniging. Of am'I wrong?? :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## Gast1401081

> Het lijkt mij, dat als je bediening aanbied (dus mensen die er hun boterhammetje staan te verdienen), je ook daar dus met een rookverbod te maken zult hebben.
> Ik vind dat vergelijkbaar met een feesttent van een voetbalvereniging. Of am'I wrong??
> 
> Paul



wrong..

thuis is privésfeer, en daar kunnen ze je niks maken

Enne, dat fijnstof verhaal is erg interesant. Vooral de manier waarop het uitgelegd is. Dat er geen hond meer binnenzit is sowieso al een hele besparing op de uitstoot van deeltjes.
Het sluiten van een kroeg wegens overlast buiten is overigens niet aan de orde als je relaxed binnen blijft roken. Dus  : gewoon doorroken, en al dat gedreig lekker naast je neerleggen.

----------


## showband

"gewoon doorroken" is al jaren het antwoord geweest van rokers.
Dat verhaal "we komen er samen wel uit" is inderdaad altijd bullsh*t geweest.

Gewoon vette boetes uitdelen en zaken sluiten die er de hand mee lichten. Dan komen we er samen wel uit.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

> "gewoon doorroken" is al jaren het antwoord geweest van rokers.
> Dat verhaal "we komen er samen wel uit" is inderdaad altijd bullsh*t geweest.
> 
> .



klopt, een overheidscampagne... dus subsidie.

Begin maar een rookvrije kroeg, of disco als je dat zo graag wilt. 
Maar geen bank die het financiert. En nu moeten ze dus de kroegen (waar de kastelein zelf ook rookt, en GEEN personeel heeft) toch verbieden om te roken. Raar, eigenlijk, wel accijns heffen, maar geen mogelijkheid tot consumptie bieden. Onder dezelfde filosofie moet alcohol dus ook verboden worden. En benzine niet te vergeten....

Dezelfde stupiditeit als met het prostitutiebeleid op de Wallen in Amsterdam. Alle ramen dicht, en de dames en heen van lichtere zeden gaan lekker weer de illegaliteit in...

Verder vooral de kroegen sluiten waar een paar bandjes geboekt zijn, dan kan dat muzikantenvolk ook weer de steun in.

----------


## showband

je huilt tegen de verkeerde boom. Als ik een rooktent zijn optreden mis omdat die het niet red? Dan maal ik daar echt niet om. Zoals de KHorecaNl al vermelde. Dat zijn de toch al zwakke broeders die op omvallen stonden.
Die bedrijven die na vier jaar voorbereiding nu ineens verrast boos lopen te doen gaan hun zaak niet redden ongeacht wat ze tegen komen. En als muzikant/verhuurder wil je toch werken in zaken die qua financien en regels gewoon de zaken op orde hebben?

een rookvrije kroeg beginnen is nu geen keuze. Het is verplicht. Dus letterlijk elke kroeg die nu begint zal rookvrij zijn of besloten hebben extra te lenen om zich speciaal op de roker te gaan richten. Wat banken en vergunningverleners daarvan vinden is nu nog nieuw terrein. Je hoeft dus nu niet te proberen een rookvrije kroeg te beginnen, elke kroeg is nu rookvrij totdat ze hun zaakjes voor elkaar hebben om niet-rookvrij te zijn. Het zit nogsteeds niet in je hoofd dat de nietrokers  de oplossing voor het "er samen wel uitkomen"  uiteindelijk gedwongen op een andere manier aan het aanpakken zijn. Die vette boetes periode is toevallig dit weekend pas  aangekomen. Alles gaat op een vooraf gepland tempo. 
-Kans voor zelfregulatie
-aankondiging dat er echt wat moet gebeuren
-regels aankondigen
-wetten aannemen
-periode voorbereiding
-wet treedt in werking
-waarschuwingen uitdelen
-eerste boetes (aug 2008)
-vette boetes (voor dit weekend aangekondigd)
-rechtzaken
-sluitingen


Veel plezier met achteraf klagen. Steek er nog een op zou ik zeggen.

----------


## berolios

> [...] En als muzikant/verhuurder wil je toch werken in zaken die qua financien en regels gewoon de zaken op orde hebben? [...] Die vette boetes periode is toevallig dit weekend pas  aangekomen. Alles gaat op een vooraf gepland tempo. [...] Veel plezier met achteraf klagen. Steek er nog een op zou ik zeggen.



Ik kan het hier alleen maar mee eens zijn. Of het nu om rokers gaat of niet, om te overleven moet elke onderneming zijn/ haar omgeving in de gaten houden en tijdig anticiperen op trends... hieronder vallen ook ontwikkelingen in overheidsbeleid en wetgeving. 
Het is even veranderen van mindset en het is inderdaad nog niet helemaal duidelijk hoe alles uit gaat pakken. Maar datzelfde geldt ook voor de gevolgen van de kredietcrisis voor bijvoorbeeld startende ondernemers... ben je al een jaar bezig met een bedrijf op te zetten en een ondernemersplan te schrijven... is het nu opeens een stuk moeilijker aan die broodnodige financiering te komen  :Frown: .

Trouwens, het is al eerder cynisch geroepen, maar die vergelijkingen met koffiedrinken en dergelijke slaan natuurlijk nergens op, dus spaar je aub de moeite. Heb nog nooit gehoord van ongewild passief meedrinken, waardoor ook mijn gezondheid wordt aangetast door het nuttigen van koffie (of zelfs alcohol) door anderen.

----------


## Gast1401081

zonder in stellingen te willen vervallen:

- de kans dat je van meeroken k*nker krijgt is ongeveer net zo groot als dat je een miljoen in de staatsloteij wint 
- koffiedampen en gebakken broodlucht bevatten ook allerlei rotzooi (oa C14!) 
- fijnstof van diesels is ook erg giftig. Vrachtwagens in het openbaar verbieden?
- Het schijnt dat in amerika mensen zelfmoord plegen vanwege de hypotheek-crisis. 
Meteen ook maar alle hypotheken verbieden dus in nederland. 

kortom : graag gelijke monniken, gelijke kappen. 


De mens lijdt het meest van het lijden dat hij vreest.

Oh, en dat boete beleid: staat keurig in de tabakswet omschreven. Eerst 300, dan 600, dan 1200 en dan de maximale 2400 euri boete. Met een uitwerktijd van 3 jaar voor de verhoging, dus als je drie jaar geen bekeuring hebt gehad vervalt de verhoging. Nergens staat dat de vergunning ingetrokken kan worden...

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
tekst van de telegraaf: 
DEN HAAG - Horecagelegenheden die het rookverbod overtreden, krijgen vanaf 1 oktober meteen een boete. Minister Ab Klink van Volksgezondheid heeft dat woensdag gezegd in het tv-programma Nova. Tot dusver wordt er bij een overtreding van het rookverbod eerst nog gewaarschuwd.


Eerder op de dag zei Klink het overdreven te vinden dat in de horeca een chaos ontstaan is door het rookverbod, dat afgelopen zomer van kracht werd. Die woorden kwamen van branchevereniging Koninklijk Horeca Nederland. Zij stelt dat het niet goed gaat met de handhaving van het rookverbod. Ook zouden veel kroegen door het rookverbod hun klanten kwijtraken en failliet dreigen te gaan. 
Maar volgens de minister zijn er geen harde cijfers over omzetverlies. Klink verwees naar geruststellende cijfers uit landen waar het roken al eerder taboe werd.
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
In duitsland en spanje zijn door de grondwet-beschermers de rechten van de rokers al weer hersteld. Zal mij benieuwen wanneer de advocatuur hier de Raad van State bereikt..

----------


## jurjen_barel

> - de kans dat je van meeroken k*nker krijgt is ongeveer net zo groot als dat je een miljoen in de staatsloteij wint 
> - koffiedampen en gebakken broodlucht bevatten ook allerlei rotzooi (oa C14!) 
> - fijnstof van diesels is ook erg giftig. Vrachtwagens in het openbaar verbieden?
> - Het schijnt dat in amerika mensen zelfmoord plegen vanwege de hypotheek-crisis.



Roken en koffiedrinken is nog steeds geen vergelijking. Heb ooit een astmapatiente bij mijn tafel gehad die heel lief vroeg of ik de rookmachine niet meer wilde gebruiken, want ze was kortademig daardoor. De rest van de avond het gebruik zeer beperkt, maar ik kan me voorstellen dat de rest van de (tabaks)rook ook geen pretje voor haar zal zijn geweest. Misschien is het krijgen van ziekten door meeroken misschien dan niet het grootste bezwaar (maar je zal toch net die ene zijn die het wel krijgt...?)
Fijn dat er in koffie- en brooddamp schadelijk stoffen zitten. Vermeld je er dan ook even bij in welke verhouding? Willen immers appels met appels vergelijken en niet met peren.
Verbied overigens ook gerust alle vrachtwagens, maar klaag dan niet dat dat de tap droog staat, je geliefde sigarettenautomaat niet meer wordt bijgevuld of dat er zelfs geen eten&drinken meer in de supermarkten ligt. Vrachtwagens hebben enige noodzaak, sigaretten (en oké: ook de koffie en alcohol) hebben dat minder.
Bovendien kunnen we vrachtwagens met betere filters uitrusten (moeten we de wereld ook even aan het verstand helpen, duurt even), maar ga jij maar de hele avond met een soort duikklok op je hoofd rondwandelen, omdat je zonodig een sigaret moet opsteken?

Ik zie trouwens een paar cafees die een speciale rookkamer hebben voor de mensen die niet naar buiten willen (vooral coffeeshops). Het is maar hoe graag de ondernemer de kop boven water wil houden en zijn tijd van klagen omzet in tijd van vindingrijk zijn.

----------


## Outline

> Nog hypocrieter: Ik ben sinds een paar weken bij een nieuw podium aan de slag waar de crew op klus niet mag drinken. Op zich te begrijpen, want je crew mag zeker een beetje representatief overkomen op de bezoekers. Maar wat gebeurt er nou... 80% van ons (ondergetekende niet) rookt en gaat dus als een "leuk" kliekje buiten voor de ingang staan paffen... komt dat dan wel representatief over?



Drinken op klus vind ik ABSOLUUT niet kunnen! Had laatst nog een klus waar ik, in de 2 uur die ik er was als inprikker, bij de schuiver-van-dienst toch minimaal 6/7 van die gele jongens naar binnen zien gaan. Daar gaan mijn handen dan toch zo van jeuken...

Over dat roken: kan ook niet, maar waarschijnlijk is er niet de mogelijkheid om ergens anders te staan.

Nog iets: weet iedereen ondertussen dat roken in de cabine van/naar klus ook niet mag? Ook niet als je er alleen in zit en het je vaste wagen is. Het is en blijft namelijk een werkplek. Welkom in dit magische land... Waar een paar jaar geleden nog gezegd werd: Roken? We lossen het samen wel op!

De houding van de regering is ook veranderd, dit zie je de laatste tijd erg terug. Je vraagt hoe? Nou, Den Haag vindt simpelweg dat tegenwoordig de burger de oorzaak van alle problemen is en niet dat zij gefaald hebben. Het is dan ook heel simpel: de burger werkt maar mee, of het plan of idee nou klopt/werkt of niet. Zo niet, dan hebben we als burgers een probleem!

Kort gezegd: Den Haag is arrogant. luistert niet meer (ooit wel gedaan?) en geeft de burger maar de schuld! Want wij zijn zo onbuigbaar en zijn te dom om het allemaal te snappen....

----------


## moderator

ff terug naar het onderwerp Outline en Anderen....In Den Haag zitten namelijk de mensen die democratisch zijn gekozen.
Roepen dat Den Haag maar wat doet, ja: die indruk heb ik ook! Maar ze doen dat wel met het goedvinden van een heleboel mensen die hebben gezegd " gan julli het maar vier jaar lang bepalen".

Even trug naar de feiten:

- Roken op werkplekken en openbare gelegenheden is bij wet verboden,
- Koffiedrinken mag overal, zolang je maar niet de openbare orde verstord,
- Drinken in de baas z'n tijd levert kans op ontslag op staande voet op.

Koffiedrinken en alcohol nuttigen is hier niet het discussiepunt. Deze "problemen" erbij betrekken trkt de discussie mank en uit zijn verband.

Waarom werkt het rookverbod in alle andere landen wel en maakt de horeca er hier zo'n probleem van?
De ondernemers die lijdzaam afwachten wat de gevolgen gaan zijn, die gaan vanaf anstaande donderdag bedrogen uitkomen. Vanaf donderdag 2 oktober 2008 wordt er namelijk niet meer eerst een waarschuwing uitgedeeld maar wordt er direct geverbaliseerd.

Wanneer je willekeurig welke andere wet in dit land overtreedt krijg je bij constatering van die overtreding een sanctie opgelegd.
Wanneer je te hard rijdt, kans op post van CJIB, rijdt je heel veel te hard, uitnodiging om voor de rechter te verschijnen.
Heb je illigaal personeel in dienst, dikke sanctie.

Heb je een moeilijke jeugd gehad en heb je door die kronkel in je kop soms de neiging om van je af te meppen, de NL staat verzorgd een paar dagen je kost en inwoning.

Roken, dat doe je waar het wel mag, en dat worden steeds minder plekken.

Natuurlijk mag je van mening zijn dat het volslagen willekeur is dat er zo betuttelend wordt gehandeld met betrekking tot jouw gezondheid.
Heb echter niet de illusie dat het wijzen op andere slechte zaken in het voordeel pleit van jouw mening.

----------


## Outline

Nee, daar heb je gelijk in. Overigens vind ik het als niet-roker niet zo erg, dat rookverbod. Maar ik heb wel het idee dat we iets te veel betutteld worden. (kende iemand 'betuttelen' voor dit kabinet?) Mooi voorbeeld in deze vind ik ook dat, als er nu overlast voor de zaak ontstaat door rokers, hier de uitbater ook verantwoordelijk voor wordt gehouden. Terwijl die beste man er A: niks aan kan doen omdat hij B: zich netjes aan de regeltjes houdt.

Overigens ben ik benieuwd hoeveel hoger het ziekteverzuim deze winter zal uitvallen door het 'even buiten peukje roken'.

Ik heb altijd gezegd: als je wil roken: mij best! Maar niet zolang ik er last van heb! Volgens mij zijn we nog altijd vrije individuen die mogen doen en laten wat we willen. Roken hoort daar ook onder. En ik snap dat de staat de niet-roker wil beschermen maar tegen welke prijs?

Anyhow...

Iemand die Delorean van Emmet Brown recentelijk nog gezien? Moet even terug in de tijd...

----------


## Stoney3K

> Anyhow...
> 
> Iemand die Delorean van Emmet Brown recentelijk nog gezien? Moet even terug in de tijd...



Die 9,6 gigawatt moeten we wel bij elkaar kunnen schrapen. Paar aggregaatjes cascaden... alleen hopen dat je niet in 1955 belandt!

Misschien dat je het ding op F.A.C.T.S. (volgend weekend, België) kan vinden. :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

> ............. Volgens mij zijn we nog altijd vrije individuen die mogen doen en laten wat we willen. Roken hoort daar ook onder. ........



Dus niet.
Alhoewel er accijns geheven wordt op tabak mag de kastelein niet zelf bepalen of hij een rookvrij café of een rokershol wil. 
Verder zal het me aan mn reet roesten. Ik koop de dvd wel van dat rookvrije concert, en ga gewoon buiten staan roken in de kroeg. Als er dan toch zo'n behoefte is aan rookvrije cafés, waarom zijn er dan niet al duizenden opgestart? 

De beperking van vrije keuze (en het fanatisme dat enkelen aan de dag leggen..) doet mij denken aan een tijd die ik niet meegemaakt heb. Maar ik schijn er binnenkort aan te moeten geloven...

----------


## moderator

> Dus niet.
> Alhoewel er accijns geheven wordt op tabak mag de kastelein niet zelf bepalen of hij een rookvrij café of een rokershol wil. 
> Verder zal het me aan mn reet roesten. Ik koop de dvd wel van dat rookvrije concert, en ga gewoon buiten staan roken in de kroeg. Als er dan toch zo'n behoefte is aan rookvrije cafés, waarom zijn er dan niet al duizenden opgestart?



Op een auto zit BTW EN accijns! Mag je in NL ook niet alles mee doen wat je technisch prima met zo'n ding kan doen.
Zijn regels voor...parkeren, gas geven...

Er is sprake van fanatisme bij de mensen die proberen om ( vaak op creatieve/ludieke wijze) proberen onder het rookverbod uit te komen.Treffend voorbeeld hiervan is de 'Rokerskerk'.

Ik heb zelf nog steeds een werkvrije rookplek, gebeurt niet uit fanatisme overigens.

Betuttelend, HET argument om iets te omschrijven wat je in je vijheid van keuzes beperkt.
Dit rookverbod is ingevoerd onder bewindvoering van het huidige kabinet, wanneer je terug gaat rekenen zal je merken dat het initiatief wetsvoorstel van ruim voor deze kabinetsperiode is....Wel de feiten kennen voordat je ergens de schuldvraag neerlegt!

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ik heb zelf nog steeds een werkvrije rookplek, gebeurt niet uit fanatisme overigens.



Mag, respecteer ik, vind ik prima. Jouw werkplek, jouw feestje.

Maar als ik niet mee wil doen op mijn werkplek wordt ik betutteld, en belemmerd in MIJN vrijheid om te kiezen. En dat is ongrondwettelijk.

----------


## showband

en voor tegenspartelen is het gewoon jaren te laat.  :Smile: 

Al die "meedenkende" rokers kunnen nu zich gaan schikken naar de "meedenkende"  niet rokers. vette pech voor de kabouters  :Big Grin:  methode hetzelfde.

Net alsof al die wetten vanuit het niets op symathieke meedenkende rokers zijn neergedaald HAHAHAHA  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gast1401081

> en voor tegenspartelen is het gewoon jaren te laat. 
> 
> Al die "meedenkende" rokers kunnen nu zich gaan schikken naar de "meedenkende" niet rokers. vette pech voor de kabouters  methode hetzelfde.
> 
> Net alsof al die wetten vanuit het niets op symathieke meedenkende rokers zijn neergedaald HAHAHAHA



dus als ik op mijn werkplek (op mijn kantoor in mijn bedrijf) wil roken vind jij dat niet goed..

Volgens mij ben je net zo eng als die minister Klink.

----------


## som

> Mag, respecteer ik, vind ik prima. Jouw werkplek, jouw feestje.
> 
> Maar als ik niet mee wil doen op mijn werkplek wordt ik betutteld, en belemmerd in MIJN vrijheid om te kiezen. En dat is ongrondwettelijk.



je word niet betutteld op *jou* vrijheid van roken,
maar op een *ander* zijn vrijheid van *niet* roken.

zodra je voor 100% kunt garanderen dat *niemand* last kan hebben van roken op jou werkplek mag jij rustig jezelf ziek roken.


bron;
Arbosite FNV Bondgenoten

*[FONT=Arial]Dat is dus geen absoluut rookverbod. Maar de speelruimte om in werkruimtes 'gewoon' te laten roken is wel vrijwel gelijk aan nul. [/FONT]*

*[FONT=Arial]Alleen als voor 100% gegarandeerd kan worden dat niemand - dus ook geen collega die even voor zijn of haar werk in de buurt moet zijn - schade of hinder ondervindt van het roken, is roken toegestaan. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial]Dat geldt voor de magazijnmedewerker maar ook voor de president-directeur. [/FONT]*

----------


## showband

> dus als ik op mijn werkplek (op mijn kantoor in mijn bedrijf) wil roken vind jij dat niet goed..
> 
> Volgens mij ben je net zo eng als die minister Klink.



Yep op dit gebied ben ik net zo erg.
Ik wordt namelijk al sinds kindsbeen letterlijk tot overgeven gebracht als er iemand sigaren rookt.
Dan leer je snel dat je pas "samen er uit kan komen" nadat je over iemands schoenen heenkost. 

geen slap verhaal. tot op de dag van vandaag hang ik bij tijd en wijle over de rand van de plee omdat er sigarenrokers niet meedenken.


Ik weet dat andere niet rokers datzelfde ervaren bij sigaretten en (lichte) vormen van astma. Er wordt echt, 100%, altijd geen enkele peuk uitgemaakt als je met een serieus verhaal komt. Been there bought the T-shirt.  :Cool: 

Na 43 jaar nul op het rekest snap je wel dat deze nederlander zijn ballen uit zijn broek lacht om het ronduit pathetic gejank van alle rokers die nu ineens doen alsof er al jaren prima niets aan de hand is en dat ze gegijzeld worden door niet rokers. De discussie is gewoon opgelost op de zelfde manier als hij tot nu toe is gevoerd. De ene groep heeft de andere wat opgelegd.  :Smile: 

Op een of andere manier dringt dat bij de rokers maar niet door.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Zaterdag een feestje gehad, zaaltje met ongeveer 200 man, leuke band geschoven. Grappig genoeg hing zo'n 30% van de mensen consequent net buiten de voordeur rond met een breezer in de ene en een peuk in de andere hand. In de pauzes van de band werden dat er een stukje meer.

Wel is het zo dat een deel van de rokers dus gezellig naar binnen kwam als het leuk was en in de pauze een peuk opstak.

Was een "verademing" om rookvrij te werken. Toen de kisten de volgende dag open gingen was het nog veel fijner... geen sigarettengeur die aan de backdrop was blijven kleven én alle andere kisten roken ook "fris".

Wel jammer is dat we op de route naar buiten door de laatste rokers moesten én dat menig roker niet de moeite had genomen om op de wc over z'n nek te gaan (tja... ook bij het over je nek gaan moet schijnbaar je peuk mee), maar dat leuk voor de ingang gedaan had.

Rookvrij werken... ik ben 100% voor (zelfs als ex-roker)

----------


## axs

Voor degenen dat ze denken dat er voor 'hun' werkplek een uitzondering moet gemaakt worden ff dit:

In de US heb je het 'adopt a highway program'... denk je dat je op dat stukje - dat jij 'geadopteerd heb - je eigen snelheidslimiet mag bepalen?

Denk dat hier veel mee gezegd is en deze eindeloze discussie kan afgesloten worden?

----------


## Gast1401081

nee... 
a we zijn niet in de US
b ben ik in mijn eigen (als in eigendom!) werkkamer blijkbaar niet meer eigen baas

c zal ik binnenkort de davidsster maar opplakken..met de tekst "roker"

----------


## AJB

Ik vind niet-rokers grappig, omdat ze denken nu iets bereikt te hebben. De horecaondernemers laten iedereen roken en zijn amas aan het sparen voor de (mogelijke) boetes. 

Restaurants en werkplekken: prima jongens, als je echt denkt dat je aan roken kapot gaat maar wel auto rijdt: succes met de naïeve en vreselijk simplistische instelling. Als ik een bedrijf heb en wil dat iedereen kan roken huur ik wel freelancers. Wat ik doe in mijn eigen kantoor is mijn zaak, daar heeft geen wetgever iets over te zeggen. 

In de horeca (kroegen etc.) is het ronduit belachelijk dat roken verboden is. Laat de ondernemer dit zelf uitzoeken en de niet-rokers naar saaie naar zweet stinkende locaties vertrekken. Het anti-rookverbod is een typisch voorbeeld van het pathetische tijdsbeeld waarin ADHD, obesitas en andere welvaartsziektes de overhand krijgen. Mensen kunnen niet omgaan met de vrijheid en willen elkander betuttelen. 

Sociaal denken is niet langer vanzelfsprekend in dit land, DAT moet onderwerp van gesprek zijn, niet het verbieden van iets dat erg veel mensen erg fijn vinden...

----------


## sis

LEES DIT EVEN GOED

Toen ik in het leger was ( 1980 tot 1985 , reserve kapitein bij de luchtmacht, kleine brogel ( B ) ) was er een aanvoer van sigaretten, niet normaal !
Dit aan een prijs die je nu niet meer voor mogelijk houd.

Roken was in die tijd stoer in ( en ) het leger ( onze Belgische staat deed daar goed aan mee ) want die verdiende er goed aan .

Nu ben ik een verstokte roker en velen met mij hier op het forum zullen dit ook meegemaakt hebben, behalve dan de jongere generatie die nooit in het leger zijn geweest ( onze stoere boys dus ) 

Hoe zit het nu eigenlijk ????

sis

----------


## Gast1401081

sterker nog: 

DEN HAAG - Minister Ab Klink (Volksgezondheid) wil zo snel mogelijk komen met een streefcijfer voor het terugdringen van het aantal zelfmoorden. Vorig jaar had hij al een streefcijfer aangekondigd, maar de Tweede Kamer drong er woensdag op aan daar niet te lang mee te wachten. 
(telegraaf.nl)

Je mag dus echt niks meer van die Klink...Nou snel het neuken nog ff verbieden...

----------


## showband

er wordt door rokers veel te diep over nagedacht.

van roken gaan een hoop mensen over hun nek / vinden dit vies.

en dat is nu weer een goed stuk `samen` opgelost.

dood gaan we toch. Maar de tijd ervoor is een stuk aangenamer als al die rokers buiten paffen ja. Echt waar. 

En van die davidsterverhalen mag je zelf toch ook wel de conclusie trekken dat je niet al te zeer hecht aan de niet-rokers. Roken doe je toch wel overal en schijt aan de wereld. Da´s fijn, en ik zou flink gaan sparen voor de boetes als je dat dus in de horeca gaat doen. Daar gaat deze thread over. 

Er zullen best een hoop geluidsbedrijven failliet gaan aan het rookverbod in de horeca. Dat komt echt niet door de regering. Dat komt omdat ze liever ruzie hebben met iedereen, inclusief de personen die hun moeten huren, dan dat ze zich aan wetten houden. Mooi om dat te constateren in een thread die erover gaat op een site waar iedereen voorop staat om over het toepassen van werkvoorschriften gaat.

Ik neem die klussen met liefde van jullie over op plaatsen waar cafehouders zich aan de wet wensen te houden dus ik moedig stug doorroken door collega´s in de branche alleen maar aan.  :Smile: 

_(stimuleer economische zelfmoorden minister klink!)_

----------


## som

> sterker nog: 
> 
> Je mag dus echt niks meer van die Klink...Nou snel het neuken nog ff verbieden...



nou daar ben ik wel voor, dat vieze geneuk, bah :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

> . 
> 
> En van die davidsterverhalen mag je zelf toch ook wel de conclusie trekken dat je niet al te zeer hecht aan de niet-rokers. Roken doe je toch wel overal en schijt aan de wereld. Da´s fijn, en ik zou flink gaan sparen voor de boetes als je dat dus in de horeca gaat doen. Daar gaat deze thread over. 
> 
> _!)_



volgens mij gaat het over het feit dat sommige mensen liever een Hardock-café opzoeken, anderen een 70-disco, en ik een rookcafé/bruine kroeg. Sticker erop met WelRoken, en jij kunt rustig doorlopen naar dat café met die NietRoken sticker.
En die keuze is door de regering onmogelijk gemaakt. Lang leve de democratie, naar Duits voorbeeld graag.

En nee, geen schijt aan de wereld. Als jou toko rookvrij is: geen probleem. Ik rook niet.
Mijn toko is dat niet, en iedereen komt ook gewoon binnen.

----------


## AJB

Ik stel voor dat we neuken verbieden voor niet-rokers. Lost dat probleem zichzelf weer op  :Smile: 

Klussen overnemen van mensen die roken...uhu! De opdrachtgevers knijpen oogjes dicht, aangezien ze bepaalde mensen toch perse willen behouden. Ik gok dat de hele regeling binnen nu en 12 maanden op zijn reed ligt... Gaan we een wedje leggen hier, of mag dat ook niet? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Klussen overnemen van mensen die roken...uhu! De opdrachtgevers knijpen oogjes dicht, aangezien ze bepaalde mensen toch perse willen behouden.



- Dat oogje dichtknijpen houdt vanzelf na de eerste boetes op (menig "je-mag-hier-stiekem-wel-roken"-gelegenheid is daar inmiddels weer vanaf gestapt na de eerste heftige boetes. Geen waarschuwingen meer, gelijk op de bon.)
- Crew die elk kwartier, half uur of uur staat te paffen en geen rekening met regels wil houden heeft misschien wel een mentaliteit danwel houding die de opdrachtgevers op een gegeven moment vanzelf zat zijn.. Los van je prestaties..

Ik maak regelmatig opdrachtgevers mee die aangenaam verrast zijn te bemerken dat ik geen slok alcohol drink op een werk-avond en geen stinkende fopspeen in m'n mond nodig heb om te functioneren.

----------


## ljanton

Drinken en roken doe je toch zowiezo niet aan je apparatuur als tech? :EEK!: 

Gr

----------


## moderator

> geen stinkende fopspeen



  :EEK!: ROFL!!!

----------


## Outline

> Drinken en roken doe je toch zowiezo niet aan je apparatuur als tech?



Nou, je wil niet weten hoeveel er dat dus WEL doen!

Vind drinken iig niet kunnen ivm je professionaliteit. Er zijn er zat die daar anders over denken...

----------


## laserguy

> Er zijn er *zat* die daar anders over denken...



En weer wordt het een avond vol spitsvondige woordkeuzes  :Smile: 
(voor de Nederlanders die iets hoger wonen dan de rand met België: "zat zijn" = Vlaams voor "dronken zijn").

----------


## moderator

We gaan niet afbuigen naar alcohol in de baas z'n tijd, het rookverbod is het gespreksonderwerp.

----------


## ljanton

Nou outline, dus het komt erop neer dat er mensen hier op het
forum zijn die er niets om geven dat er sigaretten assen tussen de faders vallen? :Confused: 
Dan stel ik de volgende vraag; in hoeverre ben je dan competent als je 
instaat voor het goede gebruik/hanteren/onderhoud van je tafel? :Embarrassment: 
Dat er veel goede tech's zijn hier op vlak van geluid en licht geloof ik wel, 
maar als het daarop neerkomt ook?

Gr ljanton

----------


## Outline

Laat ik het zo zeggen: wat iedereen met z'n eigen spullen doet, moet hij zelf weten. Maar degene die boven mijn spullen met drank of 'n peuk gaat hangen, heeft een serieus probleem!

Ik heb ook geen zin om iedereen op te voeden. Moet je ook niet willen. Ook ik heb regelmatig licht- & geluidstafels eerst onderste boven moeten draaien om de 'asbak' leeg te maken voordat ik de drank kon verwijderen en de faders vervangen.

En in dat opzicht vindt ik het eigenlijk helemaal niet erg! Kan ik er nog wat aan verdienen...

Elk nadeel heb z'n voordeel....

----------


## Stoney3K

> We gaan niet afbuigen naar alcohol in de baas z'n tijd, het rookverbod is het gespreksonderwerp.



Het heeft af en toe wel met elkaar te maken. Geen alcohol in de baas z'n tijd is omdat je representatief en professioneel wil blijven... maakt het een professionele indruk als je boven de tafel staat te roken of (tegenwoordig) met z'n allen voor de ingang, waar ook alle klanten door naar binnen moeten, de lucht staat te vervuilen?

Ik rook niet, en het komt vaak voor dat ik een hele set in mijn eentje moet babysitten omdat de hele crew met elkaar buiten peukenpauze staat te doen.

Op sommige vlakken heeft het zeker zijn voordelen. Je apparatuur blijft een stuk schoner, je kleren en de backdrops stinken niet na elk optreden naar een asbak. Maar voor een lege zaal in je eentje aan het werk zijn, is dat leuk?

----------


## berolios

> [...] Ik rook niet, en het komt vaak voor dat ik een hele set in mijn eentje moet babysitten omdat de hele crew met elkaar buiten peukenpauze staat te doen [...]



Dat is dan behoorlijk ongezellig en onprofessioneel van jouw collega's !! Er kan best in partijen gepauzeerd worden, zodat jij niet alleen achter blijft. Heeft verder weinig met roken te maken. Ik wil ook dat er altijd iemand van ons op het podium is als de show draait... gasttechneuten of niet... het hoeft maar een prikker te zijn die snel actie kan ondernemen als er iets mis loopt.

----------


## showband

en om alle verhalen even in een ander licht te zetten.

AD.nl - Economie - Onheil rookverbod blijft uit

natuurlijk zal dit ook wel weer als onzin worden afgedaan.  :Wink: 

________________________________

Onheil rookverbod blijft uit
Door OLOF VAN JOOLEN

ROTTERDAM - De economische gevolgen van het rookverbod in de horeca vallen vooralsnog mee. Het aantal cafés en restaurants dat failliet ging, nam niet toe, maar af.

De bieromzet daalde licht en de tabaksbranche heeft weinig tot geen last van de maatregel.

Uit een overzicht van horecafaillissementen blijkt dat sinds de invoering van het rookverbod op 1 juli ruim dertig cafés bankroet gingen. Middelgrote en grote zaken met twee of meer man personeel vormden het leeuwendeel. In totaal gingen 175 horecagelegenheden failliet. Daarmee zet de dalende trend van vorig jaar zich door.

De cijfers steken schril af tegen de 1500 tot 3000 cafés die volgens brancheorganisatie Koninklijke Horeca Nederland dreigen om te vallen. ,,Vooralsnog lijkt er weinig paniek te zijn, erkent Guus Landheer van Curatoren.nl dat de lijst produceerde. ,,De laatste maanden van het jaar zijn traditioneel een goede periode voor de horeca. Waarschijnlijk is het beeld pas in het tweede kwartaal van volgend jaar compleet.

Brouwer Heineken, bierleverancier, huisbaas en hypotheekverstrekker van veel cafés, heeft hetzelfde beeld. Woordvoerder Hans Jouke Koopal stelt dat het bedrijf wel een lichte daling in de bieromzet ziet. Een cijfer mag Heineken vanwege de beursnotering niet geven. ,,Je kunt geen rechtstreeks verband leggen met het rookverbod. De economische neergang speelt ook mee, zegt hij. In landen waar het verbod eerder werd ingevoerd zag de grootste bierproducent van West-Europa ook eerst een omzetdaling. De verkoop trok later aan.

Supermarkten en tabakzaken zeggen niets te merken van het verbod in cafés en restaurants. Samen zijn ze goed voor driekwart van de tabaksverkopen. De tabaksomzetten zijn sinds het verbod gelijk gebleven. Exploitanten van sigarettenautomaten krijgen wel klappen. Hun omzet nam af met een kwart.
_______________________________________
AD.nl - Economie - Rookvrij café Jos: fris én lekker vol

----------


## partydrivein

je moet er met een rookmachine wel sneller op letten dat je rook weg is als de hele zaal niet staat de paffen :Big Grin: 

ik heb er tot nu toe nog geen last van gehad en ik denk dat dat ook niet zal gebeuren.
alleen mijn rookmachientje moet wat harder zijn best doen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Outline

En nu er geen kroegen omvallen door het rookverbod, gaan we weer klagen over de krimpende economie...

Ligt het aan mij of zijn we allemaal erg goed in elkaar dingen aanpraten?

----------


## partydrivein

ja en als dat over is gaan we door naar ons Co2 probleempje :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sis

Gisterennamiddag moest ik optreden in Zelzate ( cultureel centrum ) .
Daar zag ik bij het binnenkomen een GROOT bord met de vermelding "" _zaal is beveiligd met rookmelders alsook rookmachienes zijn verboden_ ""
Leuk als je daar als DJ een party moet draaien.  
sis

----------


## partydrivein

ik heb daar tot nu toe geen last van gehad.
Bij een rookalarm zijn deze nog niet afgegegaan.
vind ik niet gek want de samenstelling van de rook is volgens mij ook totaal anders de rook van een  rookmachine is meer een soort damp

----------


## SoundOfSilence

'k weet niet hoe het met jullie is, maar ik stond eind december met een klus in een kroegachtig ding in Hilversum waar iedereen vanaf 0.00 opeens ging paffen. Bleek vanaf 0.00 een club te zijn (besloten) en dat er dan wel gerookt mocht worden.

Gisteren de amps van die avond voor een testje aangezet en het stonk meteen weer naar kroeg in de loods.

----------


## Rolandino

mijn mening is dat het te zwaar wordt aangepakt met het rookverbod.

Als ze er zo streng tegen zijn dan moet er minder tabak verkocht worden maar dat wil de staat niet vanwege de accijns de ze er op heffen.

Ze willen het roken terugdringen OK want het is slecht voor de gezondheid maar op deze manier wordt roken straks een ilegaal praktij.

Een feit is er al dat er nu meer herrie op straat is vanwege dar beleid dus ook al rook je buiten wordt je nog gestraft omdat je te veel herrie maakt ......

Ook is een feit dat door het roken buiten op straat meer mensen met griep of een kou of een longonsteking gekomen zijn in een zeer korte tijd.

Ik vind gewoon ( enn weet zeker dat er meerdere mensen het hier mee ens zijn ) dat de persoon zelf bepaalt of hij / zij ergens naar binnen gaat als er wordt gerookt daar en niet de regering bepaalt dat er in  jouw cafe niet gerookt mag worden.

De eigenaren kunnen zelf beslissen of hun cafe een rrokhol wordt of niet.

Maar  ja we zijn allemaal schijnheilig in dit land en laten het maar gebeuren.

wat wordt de volgende sttap ???? komt er een ambtenaar in funktie op de wc's staan om  te kijken of er in je pis niet teveel suiker zit ? of je wel in het midden pist ??? straks mag je zelf je ding niet eens meer vasthouden als je moet pissen ! daar gaat dir beleid heen,.

We mogen niet meer levern we worden geleefd.

We mogen geen eigen mening meer hebben we moeten  het maar gewoon accepteren.

In het gezin waar ik in heb geleefd rookten er 3 van de 4 ( ik niet ) maar heb er nooit last van gehad. Als er in een cafe gerookt wordt loop ik er niet voor naar buiten.

De mensen kunnen steeds minder van elkaar velen.en daar speelt de regering op in met groot succes.

ik vind het gewoon discriminatie voor de roker ! 

ok pakken ze het verkeerd aan op het ge bied van vergu ningen.

Cafe's waar een rookruimte moet worden gecreeerd zou gesubsidieerd moeten worden. 

Maar de meeste cafe's krijgen niet eens een leningkje van de bank om uit te breiden.

op deze manier valt de kleine cafe baas het doek en kan ie gewoon stoppen met zijn bedrijf.

Ook het beleid van huisbazen werkt vaak niet.

Hoie vaak gebeurt het niet dat een cafe eigenaar van zijn huisbaas geen geld krijgt om de tent te verbouwen vanwege de brand preventie / geluids-overlast noem maar op 
. Je moest eens weten hoeveel rechtzaken er hier over lopen......

huisbaas zegt sinpelweg mijn pand voldoet aan de eisen van de wet alleen het cafe niet !!! 

Als ze een verbod ofzo invoeren moeten ze het goed doen ! 

Maar ja hier raken we niet over uitgepraat maar ik denk dat het rfookverbod in de toekomst wordt versoepeld !! 

Wij zijn ook maar mensen die plezier willen hebbenen recht hebben en niet geleefd willen worden. 

ikzelf kom uit een horeca famillie en ik rook en drink niet maar heb het altijd naar mijn zin maar dat wil niet zeggen dat de mensen die wel roken en drinken zonder deze middelen het niet naar hun zin hebben.

Plezier ligt puur bij jezelf en niet bij een pilsje en of een sigaret.

Het vrije recht wordt met deze wet tegengewerkt omdat wij niet zelf de keuze hebben wat we willen. en dat is geen democratie meer

----------


## showband

haha die Ronaldino. en Ronald en Dinosarus tegelijk?  :Big Grin:

----------


## vasco

> ...Ook is een feit dat door het roken buiten op straat meer mensen met griep of een kou of een longonsteking gekomen zijn in een zeer korte tijd...



Niemand is ooit ziek geworden van staan op een tochtig hoekje als hij/zij nog geen griepje onder de leden had. Als dat zo was dan had ik al heel wat griepjes en longontstekingen gehad moeten hebben van het laden/lossen op een klus in de openlucht op die hoekjes.

Kan mij voorstellen dat als je al een griepje onder de leden hebt waarvan je niet weet dat die er aan komt dit buitenstaan het proces van ziek worden versneld.

----------


## Rolandino

Kan me er erg over uitten ja ...... Hahahahahaha

Wat ik ermee wil zeggen is dat we allemaal lopen te klagen maar er niets aan doen ! 

We laten het maar gewoon gebeuren.

Maar onder het rookbeleid leiden ook de nietrokers en niet alleen de rokers.

mijn in kom sten zijn ook o laag gegaan hoor. Heb veel klanten in de horeca maar die geven gewoonweg minder uit vanwege het feit dat hun gelegenheid minder wordt bezocht.

Het is een soort kettingreactie.

de huurder neemt minder af - de verhuurder krijgt minder omzet - de verhuurder koopt minder nwe spullen in - leverancier van de verhuurder verkoopt minder aan de verhuurder - leverancier besteld minder bij importeur bla bla ga zo maar door. waardoor er een markt ontstaat dat de hele zooi naar de klote gaat fabrieken en importeurs rechtstreeks gaat leveren aan de eindgebruiker enzovoort.

Plus gaan de meeste mensen op dit moment meer naar kwantiteit dan naar kwaliteit.
Dit alles heeft natuurlijk niet alleen met het rookbeleid te maken maar het helpt wel weer een steekje bij.

----------


## EST drive in show zwolle

Ik moet idd wel toegeven dat ik het moeilijk heb tijdens een klus. waar je niet mag roken. dat onderbreekt tog wel mijn presentaties en feest gevoel. alleen om de reden dat je het pant verlaten moet om buiten een sigaret op te steken.

Drank heeft ook een bepaalde lucht waar ik misselijk van word. maar goed.
ik hoop dat ze een keer inzien dat het verder geen nut heeft dit vol te houden.

groetjes
kor
E.S.T.drive in show zwolle

----------


## partydrivein

jongens ik jrijg deze net via DJ steyfan
YouTube - DJ Stayfan ft. Duo Dovemansoren - Ik Rook Ja! 

als de link niet mag werken het nummer heet 'ik rook ja' :Big Grin:

----------


## showband

ja de griepepidimie komt door de wet tegen het roken.

de economische crisis gaat aan de feestenbranche voorbij maar helaas heeft het rookverbod de centen in mensen hun zakken vastgeplakt.

bush heeft zelfs het witte huis verlaten uit protest tegen het rookverbod.

verder nog broodje aap verhalen die de wereld in moeten?

----------


## partydrivein

daarvoor hebben we al een site broodjeaap.nl :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rolandino

> ja de griepepidimie komt door de wet tegen het roken.
> 
> de economische crisis gaat aan de feestenbranche voorbij maar helaas heeft het rookverbod de centen in mensen hun zakken vastgeplakt.
> 
> bush heeft zelfs het witte huis verlaten uit protest tegen het rookverbod.
> 
> verder nog broodje aap verhalen die de wereld in moeten?



 
De griepepidemie komt natuurlijk niet vanwege het niet roken maar de mensen mogen binnen niet roken dus gaan ze naar buiten en het is teveel gevraagd om ff hun jas aan te doen want dat kost teveel tijd.

Vaak hangen de jassen ook in de garderobe dus wordt het lastig om ff snel je jas te pakken.

----------


## partydrivein

Wie van jullie denkt trouwens dat onze regering hier snel op terug zal komen?

----------


## EST drive in show zwolle

maakt mij verder niet uit.

net als het nummer. (schijt aan het rook beleid) :Big Grin: 

rook kanonnen aan en een sjekkie op de lip niemand die het merkt :EEK!: 

no Dj - No Party - no sound. dus laat ze lekker roken :Wink:

----------


## partydrivein

> no Dj - No Party - *no sound*. dus laat ze lekker roken



sound zal er wel zijn maar dat zal uit de laptop/cd van de geluidstech komen.

maar inderdaad ze zullen het niet merken al geven zaal en café eigenaren er vaak niks om, het zijn meer die inspecteurs

----------


## EST drive in show zwolle

zo is het maar net :Wink:

----------


## som

> sound zal er wel zijn maar dat zal uit de laptop/cd van de geluidstech komen.
> 
> maar inderdaad ze zullen het niet merken al geven zaal en café eigenaren er vaak niks om, het zijn meer die inspecteurs



het beleid word toch wel scherper hoor,
na een paar stevige boetes komt de horeca vergunning in het gedrang,
dan is het _no licence no party_
daar geeft een eigenaar denk ik wel om.

----------

